# Gun Ranges in S.E. Mass



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I'm looking for a place I can go to practice pistol shooting. Does anyone know of any L.E. friendly ranges or clubs in the neighborhood? I really only want a place to practice my skills and not really any competitions or social stuff, but I'm noticing with most of my research on clubs theres huge membership dues and required club service.
I dont want to seem like I dont want to do my part, but I just want a cheap place to shoot. Any ideas?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Stoughton Rod and Gun: they have an excellent indoor range...it has been many years since I was a member, though. George Bibby was the secretary...


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I think there is an outdoor one in Barnstable that is not expensive....or you can always pretend that your house is an indoor range and your Fisher Price Intergalactic Space Ranger 2000 is a Glock. :roll:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Even if I did have the intergalactic space ranger 2000 it would probably get taken away from me by the college administration. Thanks for the stoughton tip, I'll check it out!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Best bang for the buck so to speak is Braintree. They now have two different modern renovated indoor ranges. They also have a police qualification range, rifle range, trap range, archery range, and last but certainly not least a plinking range. Initiation I think is $75, and the annual dues I believe are $85. The old rumors about the range officers being akin to the gestapo are false, I've seen one there a while ago that was a bit over zealous, but I think he's gone now.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

American Firearms School in North Attleboro, I've been going since they opened a few years ago. No required membership, and very reasonable range fee. Here's the link.

AFS


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Braintree is OK and affordable, the indoor pistol range is open 24/7 and my suggestion to you would be to go at night after 2000hrs. And yes the range officers are like old ladies, I was at the outdoor range a couple of months ago about to sight in a Ruger 10/22 I bought when the range officer called for the line to be cleared and weapons to be placed down on the table to change targets, I didn't even have the gun out of it's case and the idiot range officer started chewing me out because I had the scope in my hand! I was like WTF are you kidding? Then he tried to tell me I couldn't shoot the 22 on that range, I had to whip out the handbook and show him that I could which pretty much shut him up. I'm all for range safety but those range officers need to use common sense.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I go to Braintree R&amp;P. Nice range and its only $80/ year after you pay the initial fee. Holbrook's club costs a little more and its not even close to as good as Braintree.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the help, Me and my buddy signed up at AFS and got a nice LE discounts 8)


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Mikey
You can come down and shoot with me anytime,,, It is free may be could cause it is an outdoor range but what is better them my comoany :twisted:

Posted 28 Oct 2004 00:25:

I ment to say COMPANY


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

OK but no gay stuff like last time


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

AFS has gone downhill, the place was nice, but it's a dump now, nothing works, they use painted line for the range yard since the auto's have been broken and never fixed. They built this snack room that looks like a court room and it's never open. My agency uses it for recert and most federal agencies I hear are not renewing. Hopefully we will besome one of them.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Yeah I cant say Im very impressed with some of the stuff there, such as half the inside range not in working condition. The shop area is being renovated, apparently..I'll wait to see how it looks in a year before I consider renewing my membership. The staff there are great though.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Since I'm a newbie here, just catching up . . .

I'm a member of both Braintree R&P and Ames R&P (Easton).

Huge number of LEOs belong at Braintree and use the place. Great indoor ranges, second to none in MA, allow use of jacketed ammo indoors. Range rules are VERY tight on the safety side, so practical handgun practice is not really possible there. All and all I really like the place and people, but like all clubs that I know of South of Boston it is severely lacking for the "tactical practical" that is most valuable to LEOs.

Any Braintree members here that attend the Annual Meeting, please come up and introduce yourself to me? I expect to speak at that meeting about our upcoming seminar on the new changes in the MA Firearms Law (and how MA will deal with HR218, LEO CCW) by Chief Ron Glidden in January (open to the public for Free). I'll post info about it soon in an appropriate forum here.

Ames has nice outdoor ranges, but their EBoard has a tendency to keep changing the rules (in a vacuum) so that each year I end up trying to figure out why I should renew my membership!

After having taken a Jim Crews (www.marksmans.com) Defensive Handgun course (3 days, 28 hours) this Summer, I've been practicing with a small group from that class (not open to the public) in a location a long way from the South Shore. We're doing drills from the holster and doing a lot of things that violate the range rules in every club I've ever seen. However it is being done under supervision of an instructor and with special permission by the management. It's a world apart from all the target shooting and police qualification shooting that I've done before.

More defensive handgun courses are scheduled for 2005 in the Nashua area. See www.neshooters.com for some more info. I'll also post info on the training in a more appropriate forum here when I get the time.


----------

